# OH-PA & NY Early Snow!!!!!



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

All right guys!!! I know plenty of you are getting snow now & in the next 24hrs. I expect to see plenty of pics of this early season event!! All we're getting here from this system is heavy rain, so some of you are getting upwards of 12"-16" I hear. Post 'em up!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

dang it it cant snow yet i am not readyyyyy. my trailer is still full and my leaves rnt done yet.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Down here by philly, its all rain. They are saying the lehigh valley and poconos may see something. You new york guys are lucky! I don't mind it too much yet as clean-ups have yet to begin. We need to get through those before the flakes start to accumulate!


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

We still have more leaves on the trees then the ground here


----------



## mmacsek (Oct 16, 2002)

J&R Landscaping;617565 said:


> Down here by philly, its all rain. They are saying the lehigh valley and poconos may see something. You new york guys are lucky! I don't mind it too much yet as clean-ups have yet to begin. We need to get through those before the flakes start to accumulate!


 I'm in the Lehigh Valley and it is rain mixed with wet snow. Supposed to be around 60 by Friday. Matt


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

I must be in the wrong part of the state.....still green grass and leaves here


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Easy there J&R!! lol Don't put all us NY guys in the same boat (and I do mean that literally with all the rain I am getting!), remember I am out on Long Island, not upstate like some of those other lucky ones!! I know its completely out of the question, but it sure would be nice to get a quick shot before cleanups really get cranking! If that were to happen, I think my route would rapidly double in size & would get everybody "off the pot"!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

ya a good snow would shake the people up pretty good. the phone wouldnt stop ringing


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

ill get pics tonight when i get home from college. i took one earlier on my way there in sharon springs and the ground was covered then and the worst is yet to come. truck and plow are at home in the driveway all hooked up and ready to go. its been snowing pretty steadily here in cobleskill which is a hour south east of my house.


----------



## btammo (Aug 16, 2008)

Woke up to abotu 3 inches this morning. FOrecasted 6-12 tonight however. Really scrambling to get everything ready....


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm in Williamsport, PA, just really windy and rain, I guess we might get some flakes a little later this evening, will post some pictures if we do.


----------



## elevate (Nov 17, 2005)

Nothing here in Saratoga but a bunch of rain! About 45 min. East of Cobleskill area. Calling for possible 1"-2" of snow.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

people are getn ready.. have seen guys hauling equipment to malls etc all day.. local towns and citys are scrambling to get ready.. gona be bad if it hits ... still a decent amount of leaves..


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

rain and a little wet snow here


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Can't snow here yet! I still have my boat in the water, and it's not scheduled to get pulled till Nov 1


----------



## 2dogs2 (Aug 25, 2007)

7 1/2 " so far of HEAVY WET SNOW ... This stuff sucks plowing, especially since the ground is still soft ... I am going to have lots of ruts to fix when it melts..


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Utica, NY, Rain, rain, rain.... A few wet flurries, but nothing stuck, lots of wind gusts, and like I said plenty of RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

My dad said he had 8"-10" down in Walton today, and still more to come.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

no 8 to 10 but got a taste of the good stuff


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

iceyman;617891 said:


> no 8 to 10 but got a taste of the good stuff


snow-cones for everyone!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*thats what it looked like where i was today 15 miles nw of the city*


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Supposed to get some snow tonite, like 1-2" but it is far too windy for anything to happen or stick for that matter. I think alot of this is getting blown out of proportion on this. I will be back out doing leaves tomorrow


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

1 inch here in Edison, not much just somthing to look at. North of me they are plowing. Its coming:redbounce


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;617924 said:


> 1 inch here in Edison, not much just somthing to look at. North of me they are plowing. Its coming:redbounce


keep dreaming timmy  those pics you sent me before just looked like rain lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;617929 said:


> keep dreaming timmy  those pics you sent me before just looked like rain lol


Hard to capture snowflakes on the camrea phone, atleast i got snow. How much did you get? Wait it just rain by you!:waving:


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

*Snow's Here...!*

Utica, NY... Well it's here! Snowing pretty good right now, wet stuff. Grass and trees are white, truck has about 1/2" on it. Have to wait and see if it keeps up!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

A few from today. It seemed very scattered. Some towns got mainly rain while 5 miles away had 3/4-1" on the ground.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;617929 said:


> keep dreaming timmy  those pics you sent me before just looked like rain lol


here dave:waving:

PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT
SPOTTER REPORTS
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
427 PM EDT TUE OCT 28 2008

THE FOLLOWING ARE UNOFFICIAL OBSERVATIONS TAKEN DURING THE PAST 24 HOURS
FOR THE STORM THAT HAS BEEN AFFECTING OUR REGION. APPRECIATION IS EXTENDED
TO HIGHWAY DEPARTMENTS...COOPERATIVE OBSERVERS...SKYWARN SPOTTERS
AND MEDIA FOR THESE REPORTS. THIS SUMMARY IS ALSO AVAILABLE ON OUR
HOME PAGE AT WEATHER.GOV/PHI

********************STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL********************

LOCATION STORM TOTAL TIME/DATE COMMENTS
SNOWFALL OF
(INCHES) MEASUREMENT

NEW JERSEY

...ATLANTIC COUNTY...
POMONA T 250 PM 10/28 ACY INTL AIPRORT

...BURLINGTON COUNTY...
MOUNT HOLLY 0.1 245 PM 10/28 NWS OFFICE
CROSSWICKS T 1048 AM 10/28
MOUNT LAUREL T 420 PM 10/28

...HUNTERDON COUNTY...
CHERRYVILLE 5.0 400 PM 10/28
HIGH BRIDGE 2.4 130 PM 10/28
CLINTON 1.7 300 PM 10/28
FLEMINGTON T 825 AM 10/28
FLEMINGTON T 420 PM 10/28

...MERCER COUNTY...
HOPEWELL 2.5 425 PM 10/28
EAST WINDSOR T 1030 AM 10/28
EWING T 915 AM 10/28
HAMILTON SQUARE T 1032 AM 10/28
MERCERVILLE T 1052 AM 10/28
PRINCETON T 900 AM 10/28

...MIDDLESEX COUNTY...
NEW BRUNSWICK 1.5 130 PM 10/28
EDISON 1.0 1130 AM 10/28:waving:

...MORRIS COUNTY...
LONG VALLEY 8.0 420 PM 10/28 AT 1200 FEET
MOUNT OLIVE 3.0 130 PM 10/28

...OCEAN COUNTY...
TOMS RIVER T 100 PM 10/28

...SOMERSET COUNTY...
HILLSBOROUGH 1.2 130 PM 10/28
PEAPACK 1.0 1117 AM 10/28
BRIDGEWATER 0.3 130 PM 10/28
BEDMINSTER T 1045 AM 10/28

...SUSSEX COUNTY...
HIGH POINT STATE 14.0 400 PM 10/28 AT THE MONUMENT
WANTAGE 4.5 420 PM 10/28 AT 1020 FEET
LAFAYETTE 0.5 130 PM 10/28

...WARREN COUNTY...
HACKETTSTOWN 4.8 420 PM 10/28
ALLAMUCHY 3.0 1105 AM 10/28
STEWARTSVILLE T 420 PM 10/28

PENNSYLVANIA

...BUCKS COUNTY...
JAMISON 3.0 230 PM 10/28
CHALFONT 2.0 300 PM 10/28
CHALFONT 2.0 400 PM 10/28
FURLONG 1.2 230 PM 10/28
DOYLESTOWN 1.0 130 PM 10/28
LANGHORNE 0.8 230 PM 10/28
BENSALEM 0.5 230 PM 10/28
LEVITTOWN T 1040 AM 10/28
SPRINGTOWN T 720 AM 10/28

...CARBON COUNTY...
ALBRIGHTSVILLE 6.0 1115 AM 10/28 ELEV. AROUND 1700 FEET
JIM THORPE T 700 AM 10/28
PALMERTON T 700 AM 10/28

...MONROE COUNTY...
TOBYHANNA 13.0 130 PM 10/28 ELEVATION 2010 FEET
POCONO SUMMIT 4.5 1100 AM 10/28

...MONTGOMERY COUNTY...
MONTGOMERYVILLE 2.0 420 PM 10/28
SOUDERTON 1.5 1140 AM 10/28
WILLOW GROVE T 700 AM 10/28

...PHILADELPHIA COUNTY...
PHILADELPHIA T 1124 AM 10/28 NE

***********************PEAK WIND GUST***********************

LOCATION PEAK WIND TIME/DATE COMMENTS
GUST OF
(MPH) MEASUREMENT

DELAWARE

...KENT COUNTY...
DOVER 46 206 PM 10/28

...NEW CASTLE COUNTY...
WILMINGTON 47 218 PM 10/28

...SUSSEX COUNTY...
LEWES BEACH 47 925 AM 10/28

MARYLAND

...CAROLINE COUNTY...
RIDGELY 44 100 PM 10/28

...KENT COUNTY...
TOLCHESTER BEACH 44 1100 AM 10/28

...TALBOT COUNTY...
EASTON 39 1053 AM 10/28

NEW JERSEY

...ATLANTIC COUNTY...
ATLANTIC CITY 41 240 PM 10/28

...BURLINGTON COUNTY...
MOUNT HOLLY 35 1037 AM 10/28

...CAPE MAY COUNTY...
CAPE MAY 66 258 PM 10/28 POWER OUTAGES
CAPE MAY 56 1100 AM 10/28 FERRY TERMINAL
WILDWOOD 50 255 PM 10/28

...CUMBERLAND COUNTY...
MILLVILLE 47 220 PM 10/28

...MERCER COUNTY...
TRENTON 36 1229 PM 10/28

...MONMOUTH COUNTY...
KEANSBURG 47 1100 AM 10/28
BELMAR 39 235 PM 10/28

...SUSSEX COUNTY...
HIGH POINT STATE 52 250 PM 10/28

PENNSYLVANIA

...BERKS COUNTY...
READING 39 212 PM 10/28

...CHESTER COUNTY...
COATESVILLE 51 240 PM 10/28

...LEHIGH COUNTY...
ALLENTOWN 38 1142 AM 10/28

...MONROE COUNTY...
MOUNT POCONO 40 126 PM 10/28

...MONTGOMERY COUNTY...
POTTSTOWN 38 202 PM 10/28
WILLOW GROVE 35 248 PM 10/28

...PHILADELPHIA COUNTY...
PHILADELPHIA 39 249 PM 10/28 NE
PHILADELPHIA 36 229 PM 10/28 INTL AIRPORT

$$

GORSE/GIGI


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice pics Joe. well i guess you got something plowable


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;617932 said:


> Hard to capture snowflakes on the camrea phone, atleast i got snow. How much did you get? Wait it just rain by you!:waving:


no suprise here tim. just like a re-run of every storm last year lol


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

06HD BOSS;617947 said:


> Nice pics Joe. well i guess you got something plowable


The driveway pic was for a customer. They just had a baby so I cleared it for them (1 pass)

I did push a bit at 1 of my sites but that was mainly slush. Just clearing out a parking area at a 6 unit apt building. I was there about 1.5 hours ago. Its prolly melted by now.

The 1st pic was from outside my front door. The 2nd pic was 2 miles down the road from my devlopment. It was scattered and weird for sure. I hope its a sign of what this winter is going to bring!! payup


----------



## dmc337 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ugh...what a sloppy mess this has been. 9.5" of heavy, wet, slop...mud pit driveways...and my spreader didn't come in yet...oh well, it'll melt by Friday.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

mmacsek;617592 said:


> I'm in the Lehigh Valley and it is rain mixed with wet snow. Supposed to be around 60 by Friday. Matt


yea what a mess. All rain. About 1am through, it was a reeeeeally wet flurry coming down, not in big amounts though. Supposed to be high 50's, low 60's all next week  I paid for my salt pallets today and am gonna pick them up next week sometime.


----------



## btammo (Aug 16, 2008)

Got about 5 inches, on top of the mountains is more like 10. Supposed to get more tonight. Heavy wet crap. Good thing is that parking lots that had leaves on them we dont have to clean up now...2 for 1. Talk about efficiency.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

i just got in from plowing my own drive


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

It supposed to be 60 on Halloween. Most of the snow that accumulated has since been melted from the rain. Its just going to slow mowing down for a couple days until it drys out a bit.


----------



## dzrick (Aug 22, 2007)

Sure is pretty.


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

in schenectady there is nothing coming home from work is about 30 miles nw and i go up about 600 ft there is already 3.5 to 4 " and that is from about 1500 hrs on we were at a rate of 2 " an hour, we will be getting wind with this too gusts to 45 to 50 mph.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

6:30am called off work for all crews today. Pouring rain and 36F.
7:30am driving into town, changed to snow
8:00am driving back to the shop 1/2"ish on the ground
9:30am got my plow hooked up as it started raining again!

1-3" here tonight. May do some of the municipal roads/ commercial lots, if needed. We're not going to go crazy though, as we will be back to 60F by Friday. After 1-2" of rain in the last week, the less we drive around on gravel/lawns right now the better.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

love it go get um


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

BKFC255;618277 said:


> in schenectady there is nothing coming home from work is about 30 miles nw and i go up about 600 ft there is already 3.5 to 4 " and that is from about 1500 hrs on we were at a rate of 2 " an hour, we will be getting wind with this too gusts to 45 to 50 mph.


wow your in schenectady? like 15 mins from me  im in amsterdam. I dont think you were going to get much in skanknectady anyway.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*GOTTA LOVE IT BOYS THIS IS THE EARLIEST SNOW IVE SEEN SEEN SINCE I STARTED PLOWING 16 YEARS AGO  YES I KEEP RECORDS FOR THOSE WHO WILL ASK ............I SURE HOPE THIS IS A SIGN OF THINGS TO COMEpayup*


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

^^^ i hope so to. Was at the Western dealer today and picked up a new tail gate spreader. I'm ready for the fun! :redbounce:redbounce


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

This sucks! We are located in New Haven, NY, about half way between Oswego and Mexico, and all we have now is a few flakes in the air! I was soooo hoping to use the plow.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Utica, NY, well downtown got ZERO, at home in the Town of Marcy, I got just 4" of heavy wet stuff. Didn't bother to plow because it's going to warm up by Friday anyways. Too early for this stuff!!!!!


----------



## btammo (Aug 16, 2008)

Elevation around 1500-2000 we got about a foot. Elevation at 1000 we got 2 inches.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

What a freakin MESS! Just south, and I mean JUST south of my house (aprox. 3-5 miles) there was several inches of nice wet heavy snow. Closer to the lake shore it was mostly rain all night. A city (Corry Pa) which is about 20ish mile away got over 8"  Trees down, wires down, I'm glad it was them and not us! Still mowing til' next week and starting fall clean ups.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm glad I wasn't home for this mess. The ground isn't even frozen yet or near it. Just making one huge mess, about the equivalent of a spring storm. But part of me, well a huge part of me wishes I was so that I could see some snow. I'm about ready, maybe once we hit November I'll be more excited about it.


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

well here are my additions to the lovely little pain in the arse we had on tuesday.
first one is at the height of the storm at one of the lots, the rest are at the end and just cleaning up the messy slush.


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

last two pics


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I was cutting a few lawns in the morning then it snowied the rest of the day! nothing landed except in the mulch bedds, but it got me real excited!


----------



## btammo (Aug 16, 2008)

Wish i had my camera with me yesterday so I could put up pics of gettting stuck. HATE getting stuck. Plowed virgin territory and listed to the advice of the homeowner. "Push it right there you are ok" yeah right, it was a soak and we lawn under 14 inches of heavy wet snow and it was 2 foot drop off of the driveway. Mud...... Had to shovel my ass out of there unhappy camper. Snow was HEAVY, plus plowing a gravel driveway which was not frozen...ugh. Anyway he has about 10" deep ruts in the mud to fix in the spring now


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for the pics chev4x4 and others. Looks like you guys were ready for this early storm.Hopefully it's a sign of a good season!


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Hope you guys had fun!! All we got was heavy rain here on the island. Was snowing yesterday morning during cleanups though.


----------

